# Sgtp august shoot; Tomi has added pictures



## dpoole (Jul 13, 2014)

Broadhead sharpening and shooting. Bring em with you and lets get em ready for deer season, will have a designated target set up for shooting the broadheads into.  Bring your sharpening stuff with you and show us how you do it.  Last shoot of 2014.   2nd SUNDAY of august YEP SUNDAY  DUE TO CONFLICT WITH TBG BANQUET  GONA HAVE LAST GET TOGETHER OF YEAR ON THE 2ND SUNDAY  PASS THE WORD.  SECOND SUNDAY OF AUGUST NOT 2ND SAT


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 13, 2014)

That second Sunday would be August 10th.
By the way, there are five Sundays in August, for those who need an extra one.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2014)

good chance i can make this one since its on a da I dont have to work.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 15, 2014)

bam_bam said:


> good chance i can make this one since its on a da I dont have to work.



I will order up some cool weather for you Chris.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 15, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> That second Sunday would be August 10th.
> By the way, there are five Sundays in August, for those who need an extra one.



  I need all the Sundays I can get. I need the extra paycheck too...RC


----------



## robert carter (Jul 15, 2014)

Forgot to say I`m gonna be able to make this one!!! can`t wait.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 15, 2014)

Well be down on Saturday and go to the banquet from there like last year.


----------



## RPM (Jul 27, 2014)

Donny, I know you folks will have a great time.


----------



## dhbow (Jul 29, 2014)

Where's the shoot at?


----------



## JBranch (Jul 29, 2014)

154 Poole Rd Ellaville GA.  Google maps and most gps will get you there or pm dpoole or myself to get further directions.


----------



## scott30415 (Aug 1, 2014)

What time will the shoot start, I am looking forward to meeting a lot of y'all.


----------



## JBranch (Aug 2, 2014)

I have been there as early as 8 with folks already there. Look forward to a good crowd this shoot.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone have an arrow saw they could bring to the meet next Sunday.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 3, 2014)

Since it is on a Sunday I may be able to make it before everyone leaves!! Someone needs to call me that Sat and remind me!! Lol


----------



## dpoole (Aug 4, 2014)

Just a reminder it is on SUNDAY this time.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll try to remember my saw


----------



## dh88 (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it Sunday yet??


----------



## dpoole (Aug 8, 2014)

SEE YALL SUNDAY  last get together for 2014 where did the year go.? I wish we had kept up with how many self bows were made at SGTP in 2014  but it was a lot  Thanks to all the people that make it happen.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 9, 2014)

dpoole said:


> SEE YALL SUNDAY  last get together for 2014 where did the year go.? I wish we had kept up with how many self bows were made at SGTP in 2014  but it was a lot  Thanks to all the people that make it happen.



Yep


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a great last shoot at SGTP....if you didn't make it then you missed out!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2014)

2nd batch:


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 11, 2014)

Enjoyed it Donnie. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep thanks again to Mr.Donnie for hosting an excellent shoot again very much enjoyed it.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 11, 2014)

Wanted to make this obe had to stay at work. Can`t miss a lot of days now in case I catch "cold" during hunting season....RC


----------



## JBranch (Aug 11, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Wanted to make this obe had to stay at work. Can`t miss a lot of days now in case I catch "cold" during hunting season....RC



You missed a good one RC, but I understand about the work obligations. I hear there is a pretty bad strain of the swine flu going around. I think dm/wolfskin has already caught it.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought I was the only guy with a shaved head that rode his motorcycle to the shoots. We need to start a gang!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I thought I was the only guy with a shaved head that rode his motorcycle to the shoots. We need to start a gang!!!



After seeing you at the banquet, when I saw Jonathan coming in, I thought it was you Ronnie. Then he parked it and pulled the helmut off....I saw that sweet little round face and giant grin.....(not that you don't have one too!) I was tickled to see my buddy again!!!!


----------

